# My 2 cents for a cough suppression



## Reef Resiner

So I been extremely sick with a flu for about a week which started with a nasty cough. I went to the doctor and got some subscript cough medicine which wasn't working so I tried whipping something up real quick from around the house and to my surprise this has worked wonders for me. Mind you I've drank about 5 of these straight and the cough was almost gone completely after that.

4 T Honey
2-4 Chocolate mint sprigs (I'm guessing any mint will work)
1/8 of a squeezed fresh lemon
All in a coffee cup of hot water.

I'm sure something like this is out here but I didn't know this could be so effective and simple. With it being cold/flu season I hope this helps a few unfortunate people. Thanks for reading, peace!


----------



## johnbeejohn

i do somthing along the same lines for a soar throat works very good hope you loose that cough reef


----------



## bbbthingmaker

Honey is good medicine. Here's another recipe. 
Slice a lemon and or lime fairly thin. Slice some Ginger root into small pieces. Place the lemon and lime slices vertically in a pint or half pint jar. Fill the jar but don't pack it tight. Put a piece of ginger between each citrus slice. Cover with honey, separating the slices to be sure the honey surrounds each peace. Refrigerate and let set for about 24 hours before using. Take a spoonful as needed. It tastes good.


----------



## sqkcrk

Round here it's White Lightening and honey. One you get from a beekeeper, the other from the Sheriff. From what I have heard.

I'm currently in SC, not NY.


----------



## faylinn

I don't take cough medicine whenever I have cough. For, it make my cough become dry. I just drink fresh lemon with 2tbsp of honey in a cup of hot water.


----------



## Harley Craig




----------



## Reef Resiner

Haha. I will make sure to try that whiskey solution now that I don't have to worry about hydration. Thanks for the feedback everyone!


----------

